# Transfert photos sur facebook



## macdani (17 Mars 2013)

Hello j'ai un gros souci à transférer des photos avec mon nouvel Ipad sur facebook.
Il charge les photos (j'ai également essayé avec 1 seule) le transfert commence et semble aller... mais c'est très lent même pour une seule photo... Mais ensuite le transfert s'interrompt après plusieurs minutes de longue attente avec comme message:
"TRANSFERT TERMINE 0 transferts terminés, 3 échecs.":hein::hein::hein:
Ca me rend dingue!!!

Please help me...


----------



## macdani (31 Mars 2013)

Hello je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème!!
Quand j'essaie de transférer des photos par l'intermédiaire de iPhoto vers FB. après de longues minutes d'attente j''ai un message qui apparaît en me disant qu'il y a échec de transmission: "0 transferts terminés, 5 échecs"

Par contre si je passe par l'intermédiaire de l'app. Photos j'ai pas de soucis!!!
Le problème c'est que les photos qui se trouvent dans l'app. Photos n'ont pas été ajustés/retouchés...

J'ai souvent un autre message qui apparaît sur mon Ipad:
NOT ENOUGH STORAGE
"This iPad cannot backed up because there is not enough iCloud storage available.
you can manege your storage in settings"

Est-ce que ça a lien???

Please help me!


----------

